# 50" 600hz plasma behaving like 50hz hd-ready lcd



## rebux (Feb 25, 2011)

hi, i am looking for a tv which has the following capabilities = running full hd blueray movies, f-hd console games(ps3 n xbox) n big size. looks no issues.
thus i checked the panasonic viera p50u20d n rn a blue ray disc(it was a blueray 3d disc)..but the video was like as if a full HD video is running in a 50hz tv..some kind of refress rate problem...looked to me as if the tv is not 600hz as the maker claims but 50hz or is the 3d disc creating all the problem??m confused pls help

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------

or just help me selelcting the best 47" or 47"+ lcd/plasma for best performance in f-hd movies and f-hd gaming n pc connectivity for movies. looks no issues only good/adequate performance

---------- Post added at 11:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------

budget under 90k


----------



## pulsar_swift (Feb 26, 2011)

Check the V series from Panasonic. 42V20 should be a good buy in your price range


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 26, 2011)

That is motion blurring. Before buying any HDTV, make sure that it does not have such motion blurring.


----------



## rebux (Feb 26, 2011)

v-series hav panasonic's viera cast/spyke n all..marketing gimmic on networking wich i felt i dont nid....else as far as the specs go both the v-series n u-seris are identical.


yes some kind of motion blurr..but dat tv is 600hz full hd where such things should happen..thus confused

pls suggest a configuration dat i should be looking for in lcd/plasma tv before buying it for regular dth, full hd movies from blueray player n pc, full hd gaming from console mostly n sometimes pc.

room lightcondition mostly bright but can vary as required.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 26, 2011)

^^ There is great diffrence between panasonic v & u series panel quality. V series is way better. Get it eyes closed if you want a plasma tv. Its the best.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Feb 28, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ There is great diffrence between panasonic v & u series panel quality. V series is way better. Get it eyes closed if you want a plasma tv. Its the best.



Exactly. V series and U series are way apart, V series being the better of the two. OP says budget is 90K. 42V20 retails @ 62-65K. IIRC


----------



## vickybat (Feb 28, 2011)

*^^WHAT!!!!!*


----------



## pulsar_swift (Mar 1, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *^^WHAT!!!!!*



what ?


----------



## vickybat (Mar 1, 2011)

^^ No man , it wasn't for you. A spammer's post was between yours and mine. I was refering to him and i guess mods have deleted his post.


----------



## rebux (Mar 2, 2011)

so acording to u v-series is better??...how much will a 50" cost? n no isssues playing full hd games n movies on it rite??


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2011)

^^ Yes v series is the one to get. My brother has a 50 inch v series plasma and it cost him around 114k back in august 2010. It should be around the 110k mark on even lesser now.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 2, 2011)

rebux said:


> hi, i am looking for a tv which has the following capabilities = running full hd blueray movies, f-hd console games(ps3 n xbox) n big size. looks no issues.
> thus i checked the panasonic viera p50u20d n rn a blue ray disc(it was a blueray 3d disc)..but the video was like as if a full HD video is running in a 50hz tv..some kind of refress rate problem...looked to me as if the tv is not 600hz as the maker claims but 50hz or is the 3d disc creating all the problem??m confused pls help




Actually.. 600hz thingies are not straight up refresh rates. They are subfield refresh rates. panasonic TV that you have mentioned has its pannel divided into 10 subfields each running at a refresh rate of 60hz. So, basically what you were watching is a 60hz video.  

And its very odd to see a plasma actually emitting motion blur while things are fast on the screen. As they are highly sophisticated in switching pixels than the LCDs.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2011)

^^ Yes *vamsi* you are correct. Plasma displays have inert gases instead of crystalline liquid between the glasses. So gas movement is pretty fast than than the crystalline liquid pixels in lcd's(its general that gases move faster than liquids).

So plasma's aren't plagued by response time issues like ghosting in fast moving images.


----------

